# Forrado interior de caja acustica



## Leitox (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola amigos como estan? les queria hacer la siguiente pregunta : resulta q tengo una caja acustica con un parlante de 6" y un tweter. Me habian dicho q forrando el interior de la caja lograria tener unos graves mas nitidos ahora bien de ser asi de q material deveria forrar el interior de la caja? de q espesor deveria ser dicho material?.

P.D: debe ser un material economico ya que recien termino de hacer la caja y no me queda mucha plata jeje. 

desde ya muchas gracias!


                                                                                                                                  SALUDOS[/u]


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 23, 2008)

No es lo mejor pero sirve: con poliuretano expandido  ese amarillo que se usa para sellar, lo conseguis en una ferreteria.


----------



## Leitox (Sep 23, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> No es lo mejor pero sirve: con poliuretano expandido  ese amarillo que se usa para sellar, lo conseguis en una ferreteria.



q presio tendra mas o menos?. se me habia ocurrido usar goma espuma vos q pensas?




                                                                                                                                                         SALUDOS


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2008)

La espuma de poliuretano o de poliestireno no sirven para amortiguar, son refractarias al sonido (Lo refleja).

Si se emplea como sellador para dar hermeticidad a la caja (Tapar las juntas)

Tal vez se están refiriendo a la goma-espuma, no es lo ideal pero algo ayuda, sobre todo una que se emplea para embalajes que tiene una superficie ondulada.

Lo mas económico que puedes colocar el lana de vidrio o lana mineral recuperada de algún termo-tanque o cocina en desuso, le haces unas arandelas de cartón y con estas la fijas a tu caja con clavos. Hay que trabajar con guantes, si no te picaran las manos por varios días.
Si te queda algún $$, compras una plancha de lana (No son caras), la cortas a la medida de los interiores de tu caja y la fijas con las arandelas de cartón o con alguna cinta de tela para que no se desarme, hay unas que tienen aluminio (No sirven, salvo que le retires el aluminio)


----------



## Leitox (Sep 23, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La espuma de poliuretano o de poliestireno no sirven para amortiguar, son refractarias al sonido (Lo refleja).
> 
> Si se emplea como sellador para dar hermeticidad a la caja (Tapar las juntas)
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder entonces tengo q comprar lana de vidrio. En q lugar se consigue?



                                                                                                                                              Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2008)

Leitox dijo:
			
		

> ....... En q lugar se consigue?



Averigua en casas que provean materiales para el armado de "Techos", se emplea como aislante térmico entre las chapas del techo y el cielo-raso.
Hay una que es practica que posee un papel de soporte, el papel se pone del lado de la madera (Opuesto al parlante)

Saludos


----------



## Leitox (Sep 23, 2008)

ok ya voy a ver si la consigo muchisimas gracias. De no ser ese material puede ser otro? es escuchado de uno llamado wata q tal sera? sera muy caro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2008)

La buata es similar, pero yo prefiero la lana de vidrio.
Es lo que se emplea para insonorizar los automóviles
Averigua por ambos y comenta.


Recuerda:



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .......Lo mas económico que puedes colocar el lana de vidrio o lana mineral *recuperada de algún termo-tanque o cocina en desuso*........



O sea: Gratis


----------



## Leitox (Sep 24, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La buata es similar, pero yo prefiero la lana de vidrio.
> Es lo que se emplea para insonorizar los automóviles
> Averigua por ambos y comenta.
> 
> ...



ok gracias este fin de semana voy a salir a averiguar precios y te comento . 

                                                                                                                                         SALUDOS!


----------



## pool27 (May 24, 2010)

yo utilise guata ,tiene aprox. 3 cm. espesor, no es cara y funciona bien.-saludos.-


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 25, 2010)

Pues me has creado una duda Fogonazo, porque yo terminé con un amigo una caja para un subwofer el otro día y le pusimos lana de vidrio de esa amarilla con un lado de papel de aluminio (del lado de la madera), y ya no se si debería quitarle el papel por alguna razón o no pasa nada por dejárselo...
Un saludo


----------

